# Turner county point



## Deer Fanatic (Jun 29, 2017)

You guys always amaze me with your knowledge. Any idea on what his one is?


----------



## dtala (Jun 29, 2017)

hard to tell w/o any base, as most projectiles are defined by the base. I'd guess late Archaic, 3500-5000 years old. Maybe a Bascom or Putnam type.  Degradation from time/wind/water makes it harder. Just my guess.


----------



## Katalee (Jun 30, 2017)

Think that would be a Kirk snapped base. 9000-6000 before present. Made of costal plains chert.


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Jul 12, 2017)

Does it look like the basal portion snapped off? 

The first thing that popped into my mind was Brewerton. A side-notched Brewerton with its base snapped off might look like that. 

I wouldn't call it Kirk since most Kirks are corner-notched and this thing looks more like a side-notched type.

Again, hard to call this'n!


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Jul 12, 2017)

Look up LaCroy points, too. It might even be an earlier side-notched type like Hardaway, etc. for all we know. More pictures would be cool to see.


----------

